# Sv pedigree



## TristaSpeicher (Dec 26, 2012)

Would anyone be able to read my girls pedigree? It's all in german and I just curious to what is says. I have scanned the pictures in hopes that someone can just give me the just of it 





















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ace952 (Aug 5, 2010)

Can u just type the name of the sire & dam? Too blurry to read.


----------



## TristaSpeicher (Dec 26, 2012)

Yeah sure, wasn't sure if the scans would work but I see now that they are just too small  sorry 

Sire is Rondo vom Haus Schwerzel
Dam is Mona vom Ickerner Schlößle


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

If you have a clear picture I can read and translate it.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Nacht Schatten (Apr 9, 2013)

Rondo Vom ... sire was V Rondo vom Haus Schwerzel --Large, full-bodied, strong, dry and firm, good expression, good proportions, very good character. High, long withers, straight, firm back, good length and situation of the croup. Front well back very well bent, balanced chest proportions, correct front. Correct sequence of steps, very roomy, powerful gait. Safe nature, UCB pronouncedly;. V. Power and substantial male with very good character. WA 24/05/2008 lifetime dog is presented in very good shape. Very responsive and energetic.
The dam I coudlnt find information other than linebred Winerau and some BadBoll mixed in. (I like those personally) I would love to see a picture of your puppy!


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Mona vom Ickerner Schlößle - working-dog.eu

There she is but there is no description, just the pedigree.


----------



## GSDGenes (Mar 9, 2006)

Descriptions often aren't too accurate anyway since its custom for a breed warden to be polite when doing the describing.

At the above url it also says
Mona vom Ickerner Schlößle took part in following championships:
















positiondatechampionshipvenueresult1662008-09-12SV Bundessiegerzuchtshow (BSZS) 2008
Young dogs class (Females)AachenSG


This is the page her critique is supposed to be on but you have to register on their site to see it. Mona vom Ickerner Schlößle - working-dog.eu
"


----------



## GSDGenes (Mar 9, 2006)

Photo of Mona & sire & ancestors HERE
V Mona vom Ickerner Schlößle


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

GSDGenes said:


> Descriptions often aren't too accurate anyway since its custom for a breed warden to be polite when doing the describing.
> 
> At the above url it also says
> Mona vom Ickerner Schlößle took part in following championships:
> ...


I am registered and there is no description.


----------



## TristaSpeicher (Dec 26, 2012)

Well thanks everyone, not sure what all this stuff means. I guess I'll have to educate myself on pedigrees and do some serious reading so I can satisfy my own curiosity. heres a couple pictures of my girl Bella. She will be 6mnths on Thursday.















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

